# Hinckley Leicester



## Cecile (6 December 2017)

I am not putting the link to the court case as there maybe young people reading this

A man was found guilty as he treated someone's horse as his girlfriend, he has 2 horses of his own which he now intends to sell.  His name and photo have been released so is the public domain, he pleaded guilty

The case was heard at Leicester Magistrates court, he obviously won't be staying at the yard he was on until he sells his 2 horses so he is out and about and should be avoided like the plague, he also works as a handyman

He has been given 120hrs of unpaid work, 10yr ban from contact with animals, £200 court costs, a restraining order to keep away from the horse in question and to have no contact with the yard or the horse owner


----------



## AFB (7 December 2017)

I saw this in our local paper (I'm not very local, our paper likes a good scandal) and was horrified - someone people definitely need to be aware of!


----------



## MissGee (7 December 2017)

Cecile said:



			I am not putting the link to the court case as there maybe young people reading this

A man was found guilty as he treated someone's horse as his girlfriend, he has 2 horses of his own which he now intends to sell.  His name and photo have been released so is the public domain, he pleaded guilty

The case was heard at Leicester Magistrates court, he obviously won't be staying at the yard he was on until he sells his 2 horses so he is out and about and should be avoided like the plague, he also works as a handyman

He has been given 120hrs of unpaid work, 10yr ban from contact with animals, £200 court costs, a restraining order to keep away from the horse in question and to have no contact with the yard or the horse owner
		
Click to expand...



Wow - I've not heard this and I'm only in Nottingham!!


----------



## AFB (7 December 2017)

MissGee said:



			Wow - I've not heard this and I'm only in Nottingham!!
		
Click to expand...

Derby Telegraph did an article on it a couple of days ago if you want more info


----------



## case895 (7 December 2017)

For some reason it was in the Derby Telegraph, despite it being in Leicestershire.


----------



## AFB (8 December 2017)

case895 said:



			For some reason it was in the Derby Telegraph, despite it being in Leicestershire.
		
Click to expand...

Don't get me started, they were reporting on a candle from Primark burning a bit more than it should in Manchester yesterday.


----------

